# Best Cat Litter for Background



## crank68516 (Aug 30, 2010)

There are several threads on here for clay backgrounds and it seems like almost each one uses a different litter for the clay. 

So my question is what litter did you use and what were the results?


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I used "special kitty" it worked extreamly well. I'm posting a thread about it soon.


----------



## jlb (Oct 15, 2006)

I tried the red special kitty first with poor results. The litter never broke down. I then tried the Dr. Easley's brand (blue bag) from Petsmart. This stuff worked great! I broke down quickly and mixes up well. I really like the results. Others have had good results with buying clay from pottery supply stores. I haven't tried that as I am happy with litter from Petsmart. It is pretty cheap too. See pictures in my construction journal. The litter is pictured as well as the process I used to mix the clay.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/60202-my-10-gallon-clay-background-build.html


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I use the Smart Option brand from Food Lion. It mixes right away with no waiting time. No Food Lion in your area, though.

Since clay cat litter is really cheap (4 bucks for 25 lbs of the stuff I get. Some have found it cheaper. I think cheaper still if you buy bulk clay from a pottery supply place). I'd just look around for what's available and give it a try. Just make sure it is 100 percent clay with no perfumes or dyes or whatever added.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

The "special kitty" I used was in a yellow bag, it was from walmart for $1.87.


----------



## saruchan (Jun 12, 2010)

+ 1 on the blue bag Dr. Easley. Within seconds of watering it it was mush. I let my viv dry out on accident though so it peeled away  didn't know it had to be wet all the time.


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

I also used the Dr. Elsey's brand. You can literally start working with it as soon as you put water in it.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Kitty litter is cheap. It has to be or it won't sell. To them, clay is clay is clay. Therefor, whatever they can get cheapest that week goes into it. So you end up with a changing formula. This makes for a product that works well for our uses one week, not so much the next.

You will get much better results with powdered clay from a pottery supply store. A mix of predominately Redart clay with some Bentonite works well. Mix it with no more than 25% organics. More than that and the wall may become unstable when the organics begin to decompose.

So my answer would be...None! Use real powdered clay.
Doug


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

Another vote for Dr. Elsey's Ultra Precious Cat/Kitty. Found at your local petsmart.


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

I used Petco's bulk litter for mine. It breaks down within seconds, though it is kind of a gray color. I mixed some peat moss with it, and I couldn't ask for a better clay litter. Its cheap, and I can get however much I want since you it's in bulk form. Scoop out some and put it in a bag to buy it.


----------



## crank68516 (Aug 30, 2010)

So, today I went out to get the Dr. Easley's from Petsmart and all they had was 40lbs bags. and although I may eventually use it all I don't need any more excuses to get more tanks right now. Then I called a few pottery shops and they would sell me clay but again all they had to sell me was 50lb bags. So I may have to try the special kitty from walmart (as much as I hate walmart). Is there anything I need to know when using it?


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

The special kitty from walmart worked GREAT for me! I just let it soak in warm water over night, then in the morning mix it for a few minutes with your hands, then drain the water and add your spaghnum moss or whatever you want to your and then slap it on.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

crank68516 said:


> So, today I went out to get the Dr. Easley's from Petsmart and all they had was 40lbs bags. and although I may eventually use it all I don't need any more excuses to get more tanks right now. Then I called a few pottery shops and they would sell me clay but again all they had to sell me was 50lb bags. So I may have to try the special kitty from walmart (as much as I hate walmart). Is there anything I need to know when using it?


I didn't even let it soak for more than a few mins last time I used it, You'll hear it sucking up the water. I just grabbed a handful and squeezed as much water out as I could, mixed a little peat in it and slapped it on the tank. You'll know right away if you got a bad bag as it will act like rocks not clay.


----------



## crank68516 (Aug 30, 2010)

I went to walmart yesterday and got the special kitty brand and it is not working at all, I hope that it makes for a better oil-dri replacement than frog tank background. I think tomorrow if I get some time I'll head up to the Petsmart on the far end of town to see if I can have any luck up there. If they don't have anything up there anyone got any other suggestions for me other than going with 40+ lbs options?


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hmm interesting... The special kitty from walmart worked great for me. Explain what all you did, maybe you did something wrong.


----------



## jlb (Oct 15, 2006)

As said on page one of this thread, Dr. Easleys works well and completely softens immediately after mixing with water. Just add your peat/coco/etc. and slap it on the glass! No warm water or waiting over night needed.


----------



## saruchan (Jun 12, 2010)

Lol yeah go with Dr Easleys I bought a 20 lb bag for lir 9 bucks. I tries with the special k one I ended up wit a sanded down hand and stil hard litter.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I just got a new zoomed at petsmart last night, I'm going to try that kitty litter you guys are talking about. It sounds easy to. How much should I get for a 18x18x24 background?


----------



## jlb (Oct 15, 2006)

Buy the small blue bag. Thats what I did for my 10 gallon. It goes a long way. I think the small bag would be more than enough for that tank, especially when you add the peat/coco to it.


----------



## crank68516 (Aug 30, 2010)

heatfreakk3 said:


> Hmm interesting... The special kitty from walmart worked great for me. Explain what all you did, maybe you did something wrong.


Well I just took a handful (just enough to make sure it worked) of the special kitty and put it in old tupperware and then added water and stirred. I thought it was gonna work at first, I could hear it sucking up the water then it just wouldn't take up anymore. it just looks like clay with gravel (undissolved litter) in it.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

> Well I just took a handful (just enough to make sure it worked) of the special kitty and put it in old tupperware and then added water and stirred. I thought it was gonna work at first, I could hear it sucking up the water then it just wouldn't take up anymore. it just looks like clay with gravel (undissolved litter) in it.


Did you try squeezing it to get all the particles to break down? Mine did the same thing at first but when you mix it up between your fingers it will create a nice, even mix.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Don't even bother trying to break it down. It will all be covered by green anyway. Just see if it sticks to the glass. If not add a little peat and try.


----------



## crank68516 (Aug 30, 2010)

bussardnr said:


> Don't even bother trying to break it down. It will all be covered by green anyway. Just see if it sticks to the glass. If not add a little peat and try.


Thanks. I just decided to mix some up since i figured i had nothing to lose other than a little time and a little peat and after a while it all started to come together. The clay still has some clumps in it but it stuck to the glass really well. I just need to get some plants in it and let them fill in a little bit then it will be ready for some frogs.

I will hopefully post some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## crank68516 (Aug 30, 2010)

Sorry for the quality I took it with my phone but I thought i would share what I was able to do.


----------



## frogs are cool (May 22, 2010)

What is the Blue stuff in special kitty cat litter (yellow bag from wal-mart? Is it frog safe?


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

you need the red bag, it would be labeled as natural unscented clay litter. I think the Yellow is something different.


----------



## crank68516 (Aug 30, 2010)

The yellow bag is the scented one the red bag is unscented.


----------



## Tucoleonyx (Nov 26, 2010)

Which Dr. Elsey's? 

Cat Attract Cat Litter? I found 20lbs for $13.49 but read that it's scented.

Are you adding in substrate with the cat litter or applying substrate on the cat litter clay walls in the terrarium . . . or both?

Thanks!


----------



## jlb (Oct 15, 2006)

Just get the small bag of Dr. Elseys at Petsmart. Turns to mush in seconds with a bit of water, ready to be mixed with the coco/peat. 

See picture of litter bag and step by step here:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/60202-my-10-gallon-clay-background-build.html


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

For those of you that used the Dr. Elsey's kitty litter, how is it holding up after a couple months of use? 

I'm gonna start up 3 more 20 verts tonight and am curious how well this stuff is working for you guys.

-Matt


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

I emailed the company and this is what they said about the Dr. Elsey's Ultra (in the blue bag):

The Precious Cat Ultra is the litter in the blue bag. It is 100% sodium bentonite clay we do not add any additives to the product - no perfumes or chemicals etc. Dr. Elsey has been getting his clay product from the same mine for many years so it is very consistent. 


I just built my background 2 days ago so I can't speak on how well it holds up over time.


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

I think im going to try the clay litter on my future tanks, I have three 10 gallons, a 15, a 20L, a 40 breeder and a exo terra and a zoo med. How many bags do you think id need lol.

Also when applying to the sides should I lay the tank on the side im working on or just leave it standing the way i intend to few the tank?


----------



## aliciaface (Jul 11, 2010)

i had the worst time trying to find the "right" kind of clay/litter in CA when i set out to do my clay bg, but i am VERY happy with the results that i got, even though it took a lot of phone calls and a little bit of a drive in the end.

i found a product called "bore-gel" at a Ditch Witch rental place up near me, i dont know why it was so hard to find a litter or pottery clay with bentonite, but what i did find mixed beautifully, a nice powder, just added bits of water at a time, mushed it up, and then added some peat and spaghum until it got the right feel.

you definitely will not regret turning to the clay side, i was amazed at how quickly i did a 20 and 29


----------



## aliciaface (Jul 11, 2010)

davidadelp said:


> I think im going to try the clay litter on my future tanks, I have three 10 gallons, a 15, a 20L, a 40 breeder and a exo terra and a zoo med. How many bags do you think id need lol.
> 
> Also when applying to the sides should I lay the tank on the side im working on or just leave it standing the way i intend to few the tank?


i bought a 50lb bag and still have LOADS left after doing a 20 and 29gal, depending on how big of a bag you can find available, and you can always return what you don't open, doesnt hurt to buy a little extra

i left my tanks standing upright, the clay is SUPER easy to work with, it shouldnt be slopping around, it should be a bit firm in your hand, you literally just slap it on the glass and it sticks right away, if it is falling or or dripping water, add a little more clay, watch some of the videos of others mixing their clay

i made tree "roots" out of clay as i was working and a few ledges and caves and things, its a lot of fun to experiment a little, and my leucs spend a lot of their time hanging out on the clay


----------



## crank68516 (Aug 30, 2010)

davidadelp said:


> I think im going to try the clay litter on my future tanks, I have three 10 gallons, a 15, a 20L, a 40 breeder and a exo terra and a zoo med. How many bags do you think id need lol.
> 
> Also when applying to the sides should I lay the tank on the side im working on or just leave it standing the way i intend to few the tank?


It depends on how thick you put it on and if you do something on the sides as well as the back. I think i used about 8lbs for my 10vert but when I helped a friend with her large (65g, I think) tank it took a 25lbs bag. 

You shouldn't have to lay the tanks down to get the clay on the sides if you have the right amount of water in it. It should feel like a stiff play-doh and im not sure if you have read this in other threads but try to keep the organics under 25% otherwise it will dry out much faster and not hold up as well.


----------



## Vagabond324 (Jan 13, 2011)

Just wondering if the Jungle mix by Zilla would be a good product to mix with kitty litter, It's a Fir / Sphagnum peatmoss mixture? I picked up a bag because I liked the texture and wanted to see what I could do with it. I have 3 future 10 gal verts to build so I thought this might be a good mix with the clay. Thanks, Jon


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Vagabond324 said:


> Just wondering if the Jungle mix by Zilla would be a good product to mix with kitty litter, It's a Fir / Sphagnum peatmoss mixture? I picked up a bag because I liked the texture and wanted to see what I could do with it. I have 3 future 10 gal verts to build so I thought this might be a good mix with the clay. Thanks, Jon


I think you might be okay if you use only the finer chopped stuff and used it sparingly. It might be a tad course for using on backgrounds, but in the end, kitty litter is cheap and can be removed, so here's my suggestion:

Give it a shot and let us know how it goes! 

A little experimentation will help you as well as help the rest of us you're gracious enough to post up your results. 

Good luck with it!

-Matt


----------



## crank68516 (Aug 30, 2010)

I ended up using the jungle mix but removed the large bark/wood chip pieces and think its holding up great.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

crank68516 said:


> I ended up using the jungle mix but removed the large bark/wood chip pieces and think its holding up great.


Got any pictures? I'd be curious to see how the coarser grind lokos with the litter.

-Matt


----------

